# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مشروع جزيرة قلب العالم

## سيف الدين المقبول

*مشروع جزيرة قلب العالممشرؤع جزيرة قلب العالم الذى يضم اعلى برج فى العالم والمخطط اقامته فى جزيرة ( مكوار ) فى المياه الأقليمية للسودان على بعد 80 كيلو متر من بورتسودان و200 ك.م من مدينة جدة و280 ك.م من ميناء علم المصرى وتقدر تكلفة المشروع بأكثر من 20 مليار دولار وتنفذه مجموعة الحصينى السعودية وتبلغ مساحة المشروع 30 الف كيلو متر ويضم كافة المناشط السياحية من مناشط بحرية مختلفة ووسائل ترفيه وتسلية ومرافق للايواء السياحى ومراكز للتسويق التجارى الحديثة بالاضافة الى المراكز المالية والتجارية ومدينة للاعلام واخرى للتقانة والمعلومات وتستهدف الجزيرة عند استكمالها 150 الف مقيم علاوة على 120 الف موظف حيث انها ستكون وجهة للاعمال والتجارة والتسوق  كما انها تتوقع 90 الف زائر سنويا وتضم 10 مدن سياحية وتربط بينها مواصلات برية وبحرية متطورة كما تضم اضخم واحدث ميناء بحرى فى الشرق الاوسط بجانب مطار دولى واكبر مارينا بحرية تستوعب اكثر من 700 يخت و2400 قارب واستاد دولى يستوعب أكثر من 70 الف مشاهد وحلبة سباق للفورميلا وترتبط ارتباطا قويا باجمل موقع للشعب المرجانية فى العالم والموجود بالشواطئ السودانية مما يجعل هذا المشروع عامل جذب قوى ومثالى للباحثيين والهواة الباحثيين عن متعة اعماق البحار فى افضل مكان فى العالم بشهادة العالم الراحل كريستو وبتقارير منظمات الحياة البرية العالمية وقد استعدت الشركات المتخصصة فى الأعمال المدنية والبحرية واعمال المطارات والموانئ والمواصلات وغيرها للدخول فى المرحلة الأولى للمشروع بعد ان وضع الرئيس البشير حجر الاساس للبدء فى المشروع حيث كان من المأمل ان تطرح كل القطاعات فى فترات متقاربة للحصول على مشروع متكامل فى فترة وجيزة بحيث تنتهى كل شركة من عملها فى فترة محددة بتناسق تام مع بعضها البعض لينتهى العمل فى وقت واحد تقريبا  اجهاض المشروع :للاسف تم اجهاض المشروع بعد ان قام احد الأشخاص المهتميين بالحياة البرية بدعوى فى المحكمة ادعى فيها انه يملك عقدا موثقا مع وزارة السياحة السودانية (حماية الحياة البرية ) وبأنه قد استأجر هذه الجزيرة من الحياة البرية بعقد يمتد حتى 2017 ويقول فى دعواه انه قد دفع الايجار للجهة المخولة قانونا ويقول ان الغرض من استئجار الجزيرة لحماية اسراب من الطيور المهاجرة التى تمر بالجزيرة فى اوقات محددة فى كل سنة وعند تقديمه لمستنداته فى المحكمة حكمت له المحكمة بأحقيته فى الاستفادة من الجزيرة واعتبرت ان عقده حقيقى ولا لبس فيها وكان الداعى قد احتجز الآليات الموجودة فى الجزيرة حتى صدور الحكم لصالحه تساؤلات مهمة لا بد منها :1- كيف تمت الموافقة للمستثمر السعودى بدون معرفة موضوع ايجار الجزيرة 2- كيف يفتتح رئيس الجمهورية مثل هذا المشروع الضخم بدون معرفة امر الجزيرة 3- مهما كان الرأى فى هذا المشروع الذى تداوله العالم لفترة طويلة وهل من الممكن اقناع اي مستثمر بالقدوم الى السودان مع هذه العشوائية4- هل سيتم تعويض المستثمر السعودى عن خسائره فى نقله لآلياته المتعلقة بتسوية الأرض للبدء فى البنية التحته للمشروع 5- لقد استغرقت دراسات الجدوى لهذا المشروع مدة خمسة سنوات كاملة ودفعت فيها اموالا مقدرة فكيف يتم تعويضها للمستثمر الذى يملك عقودا موثقة مع جهات رسمية نافذة واخيرا هذا هو حالنا مع المستثمريين والأستثمار فكيف يستقيم الأمر والرئيس بنفسه يرأس الهيئة العليا للأستثمار وامينها العام هو الوزير مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل وعليه يجب ان نقر بأننا بلدا مليئا بالامكانيت المادية من اراضى وثروات معدنية ومواقع ساحرة وجاذبة الا اننا فى نفس الوقت نتعامل مع ملف الأستثمار بعشوائية مبالغ فيها دون رقيب او حسيب مما جعل بلدنا منفرا وطاردا لكل المستثمريين الجاديين ولا نملك الا ان نقول لك الله يا وطنى  تنويه : لمعرفة هذا المشروع : ادخل الى اى ملف بحث واكتب جزيرة قلب العالم للاطلاع على هذا المشروع تفصيلا   
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*لك الله يا سودااااااااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*معقولة !!!!!!!!!!!!!
عشوائية لهذه الدرجة . . . مشروع يضع حجر أساسه رئيس الجمهورية و برفقة وزير الإستثمار و لا أحد يدري أن الموقع مستأجر من جهة أخرى . . . ألم يتم إستشارة وزارة السياحة في هذا المشروع و هو يخصها فإن كان الجواب نعم ألا تعلم أنها مرتبطة بعقد مع جهة أخرى أما إن كانت لم تستشار فيكون ذلك قمة الفوضى و العشوائية . . . حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*كباريهات وشاليهات ،،،،،،،،،،، تمت الناقصه
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*كلام غريب جدا دي قمة العشوائية تكشف بجلاء لماذا سكتت الخرطوم عن ما حدث للطائرة التي تقل المفترض هو اهم شخصية سودانية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله الكلام دة ما بحصل الا في السودان 
ارفع رأسك .. انت في السودان
*

----------


## Deimos

*أستغفر الله العظيم .. لك الله يا سودان ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*خبر في العربية يفيد بإعادة الجزيرة إلي المستثمر السعودي ...

العربية.نت

أكد رجل الأعمال السعودي أحمد الحصيني عودة جزيرة "مقرسم" الواقعة  شمال ميناء بورسودان على ساحل البحر الأحمر إلى ملكيته، لاستكمال تنفيذ  مشروعه المسمى "قلب العالم" بكلفة 11 مليار دولار، بعد أن أصدرت المحكمة  الإدارية العليا في السودان قراراً بإيقاف حكمها الغيابي الذي يفيد بإبطال  قرار منح الحصيني الجزيرة إثر تسلمها شكوى من رجل الأعمال السوداني دياب  إبراهيم دياب أوضح من خلالها أنه استأجر الجزيرة من الحكومة للفترة بين عام  2005 و2015.
وقال رجل الأعمال السعودي أحمد الحصيني لصحيفة الحياة  إن المحكمة الإدارية العليا في السودان أصدرت الاثنين الماضي قراراً بإلغاء  الحكم الذي أصدرته أخيراً، والذي أبطل قرار منحه جزيرة مقرسم وتسليمها  للشاكي.
وأضاف أن حكم الإبطال كان حكماً غيابياً من دون وجود ممثل  لمشروع جزيرة قلب العالم أو علمه، موضحاً أنه في حين علمهم بحكم إبطال قرار  منحه الأرض توجهوا إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا في السودان، وقدموا  أوراقهم الأحد المنصرم إلى القاضي الذي أصدر حكم الإبطال نفسه، وبعد أن  تبين للقاضي سلامة الوثائق أوقف الحكم الذي أصدره، وأعاد الجزيرة إلى صاحب  مشروع جزيرة قلب العالم.
وأشار الحصيني إلى أن معدات وآليات تنفيذ  المشروع ما زالت تعمل في المشروع حتى الآن، مضيفاً أن مشروع قلب العالم  الذي يعتزم تغيير مسماه إلى قلب العالم الاقتصادي، تم وضع حجر أساسه في  2011، بحضور رئيس جمهورية السودان عمر البشير، ومن المنتظر افتتاحه بعد  عشرين عاماً، إذ تم حالياً الانتهاء من أساسيات المرحلة الأولى التي يحتاج  تنفيذها خمسة أعوام، واكتمل بناء المسجد، وفندق صغير، ومكاتب إدارة  الجزيرة، ومستوصف صغير، مفيداً بأن قراراً صدر من مجلس الوزراء السوداني في  2012، بتحويل المنطقة من استثمارية إلى منطقة حرة، تهتم بالاستثمارات  الحديثة والتكنولوجية، وصناعة الذهب.
وكانت المحكمة الإدارية العليا  أصدرت الأسبوع الماضي حكماً بإبطال قرار منح المستثمر السعودي أحمد  الحصيني جزيرة مقرسم، ووجهت بتسليمها إلى مقدم الشكوى دياب إبراهيم دياب  الذي أفاد أنه أستأجر الجزيرة من الإدارة العامة للحياة الفطرية مدة 10  أعوام.

*

----------


## Deimos

*مقطع فيديو يوضح تفاصيل المشروع ...




*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*مشكور يا ديموس على المتابعة والمعلومات الجديدة لكن يظل السؤال قائما عن كيف يطمئن المستثمر الأجنبى لمثل هذا السيناريو فى ارض ممنوحة له ثم يكتشف انها اؤجرت لشخص آخر وهل مسئولية المستثمر ان يبحث عن حقوقه وملكيته للارض التى بنى عليها دراساته ثم يتنازع فيها مع آخريين وازيدك من الشعر بيت كما يقول أخواننا الخليجيين لقد مريت بتجربة مماثلة مع صديق سودانى امريكى يعمل فى شركة البدر الكويتية وهى صاحبت الأرض التى تقع شرق النيل منطقة كمائن الطوب وقد دفعت الشركة لوزارة الأستثمارية الولائية مبلغ 10 مليون دولار لأنشاء مدينة البدر فى شرق النيل الا ان الشركة فوجئت بتعرضها لأحتجاجات من افراد يدعون ملكيتهم للارض ولما ذهب صديقى لوزير الأستثمار الولائى قال له بالحرف الواحد ( امشى اشتغل واذا تعرضت لأى مضايقات ارجع الينا ) ولما افاده صديقى بان هذا ليس عمله والمفروض ان يستلم الأرض وهى خالية من الموانع قال له الوزير ياخى امشى اشتكينا وهنا قال له صديقى انا كسودانى لا اريد ان اشتكى بلدى فى محكمة خارج السودان خوفا على السودان وسمعة السودان فقال له الوزير كيف تشتكى فى محكمة خارج السودان والسودان مليان محاكم فافاده صديقى بأن قانون الأستثمار ينص فى فقرة وجود اى خلاف ان يحال الأمر الى محكمة فض المنازعات الأستثمارية فى البحرين وتأكد بأن هذا الوزير لم يقرأ القانون ولا يعرف عنه شيئا
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

مشكور يا ديموس على المتابعة والمعلومات الجديدة لكن يظل السؤال قائما عن كيف يطمئن المستثمر الأجنبى لمثل هذا السيناريو فى ارض ممنوحة له ثم يكتشف انها اؤجرت لشخص آخر وهل مسئولية المستثمر ان يبحث عن حقوقه وملكيته للارض التى بنى عليها دراساته ثم يتنازع فيها مع آخريين وازيدك من الشعر بيت كما يقول أخواننا الخليجيين لقد مريت بتجربة مماثلة مع صديق سودانى امريكى يعمل فى شركة البدر الكويتية وهى صاحبت الأرض التى تقع شرق النيل منطقة كمائن الطوب وقد دفعت الشركة لوزارة الأستثمارية الولائية مبلغ 10 مليون دولار لأنشاء مدينة البدر فى شرق النيل الا ان الشركة فوجئت بتعرضها لأحتجاجات من افراد يدعون ملكيتهم للارض ولما ذهب صديقى لوزير الأستثمار الولائى قال له بالحرف الواحد ( امشى اشتغل واذا تعرضت لأى مضايقات ارجع الينا ) ولما افاده صديقى بان هذا ليس عمله والمفروض ان يستلم الأرض وهى خالية من الموانع قال له الوزير ياخى امشى اشتكينا وهنا قال له صديقى انا كسودانى لا اريد ان اشتكى بلدى فى محكمة خارج السودان خوفا على السودان وسمعة السودان فقال له الوزير كيف تشتكى فى محكمة خارج السودان والسودان مليان محاكم فافاده صديقى بأن قانون الأستثمار ينص فى فقرة وجود اى خلاف ان يحال الأمر الى محكمة فض المنازعات الأستثمارية فى البحرين وتأكد بأن هذا الوزير لم يقرأ القانون ولا يعرف عنه شيئا



دي المصيبة هنا يا عم سيف الدين .. السودان طارد للمستثمرين بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معني والأمثلة كثيرة .. والمسئول الأول والأخير هو الحكومة السودانية .. لاندري هل هم يفعلون ذلك عن جهل أم عمداً لتحقيق أغراض أخري ...
أعتقد بأنهم يتعمدون ذلك ويتجنبون أي سانحة وفرصة لتطوير البلد بوضع الحواجر والعراقيل حتي نظل في فقرنا عبيداً لهم ...

اللهم من وُلِيَ من أمر أمتي شيئاً فشق  عليهم، فاشقق عليه، ومن وُلِيَ من  
أمر أمتي شيئاً فرفق بهم، فارفق به
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لك الله ياسودان

*

----------

